# que / de + nom propre commençant par une voyelle - élision ?



## FramboiseinParis

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner une règle à la question suivante et me l'expliquer? Je me heurte souvent au problème suivant:
P.ex.:
_Je me demande ce *qu'Elsa* a fait._
ou
_Je me demande ce *que Elsa* a fait._

Merci à tous,
FramboisesurParis

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi :
que / de + nom propre commençant par H - élision ?
Qu'Éric a-t-il chanté ?


----------



## arundhati

Il semble n'y a pas de règle absolue, c'est plus une question d'usage comme c'est dit ici. Personnellement, je pense qu'il est plus simple de faire l'élision même pour les noms propres, cela n'est jamais choquant alors que l'inverse peut paraître bizarre parfois. (les exceptions sont citées sur le site supra).


----------



## Deleatur

Ici, il n'y a pas à hésiter : l'élision est toujours nécessaire devant une voyelle. C'est uniquement devant un _h_ qu'on peut hésiter...

Pour nuancer, Grevisse note :
"Il y a une certaine tendance à faire la disjonction devant les noms propres de personnes, surtout après _que_, notamment lorsqu’ils sont courts, lorsqu’ils sont homophones d’autres mots, et aussi lorsqu’ils ont des consonances étrangères".
C'est une tendance à ne pas suivre, à mon humble avis.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

La répnose est simple
D'après moi votre première phrase serait juste car on évite souvent d'écrire deux voyelles à la fois .
Il vaut mieux dire 
_"Je me demande ce *qu'Elsa* a fait"_


----------



## Aoyama

> l'élision est toujours nécessaire devant une voyelle. C'est uniquement devant un _h_ qu'on peut hésiter...


c'est théoriquement la règle, mais celle-ci n'est pas incontournable.
Dans ce cas précis (ce qu'Elsa a fait) on a un problème d'analogie phonétique : "ce qu'elle za a fait", donc "ce que Elsa ..." reste possible, tout en sachant que la règle de l'élision existe bien.


----------



## Deleatur

Analogie phonétique ? Qu'entendez-vous par là ? Et puis "za" ne veut rien dire...

Non, en réalité, si vous écrivez "que Elsa", vous commettez une erreur, tous les dictionnaires s'accordent sur ce point, c'est aussi simple que ça.

"Certains s'imaginent peut-être qu'un nom propre ne supporte pas l'élision des mots qui le précèdent, ce qui est évidemment une erreur. Il faut : la ville d'Auch ; d'après le roman d'Albert Camus ; un film d'Éric Rohmer, etc." (Berthier et Colignon.)

Peut-être faites-vous partie de ces certains-là...


----------



## Aoyama

Vous confondez l'élision avec _de _et avec _que_. La règle de l'élision est bien sûr théoriquement la même, que ce soit avec _de_ ou avec _que_, mais on ne peut pas ignorer le problème de l'euphonie.
Dans une phrase telle que :
"je ne pense pas qu'Eric viendra", certaines personnes prononceront bien "que Eric". Même chose pour Arthur, Isabelle, Irène etc.


----------



## LV4-26

J'aurai tendance à éviter l'élision chaque fois qu'un mot "ne représente que lui-même". Comme je ne trouve pas le terme exact pour cela, je vais utiliser des exemples.
Je pense aux cas où _X _ou _Y_ signifient, en réalité, _le mot X_ ou _le roman intitulé Y_, etc...

Exemples
_Otorhinolaryngologiste_ est aussi long que _anticonstitutionnellement._
_Jean Santeuil_ est moins abouti que _A la Recherche du Temps Perdu_.

En ce qui concerne le cas qui nous occupe, _Elsa_ ou _Eric_, je suis partagé mais je penche plutôt pour l'élision.


----------



## Aoyama

LV4-26 said:


> _Jean Santeuil_ est moins abouti que _A la Recherche du Temps Perdu_.


C'est un bon exemple où l'élision, possible, ne serait pas du meilleur effet.
Je mettrais des guillemets ...



> J'aurai tendance à éviter l'élision chaque fois qu'un mot "ne représente que lui-même".
> _Otorhinolaryngologiste_ est aussi long que _anticonstitutionnellement._


oui, je suis d'accord avec cette manière de présenter la chose. On ne parle pas ici d'euphonie mais de "lien" entre les mots, l'élision étant bien une forme de liaison ...


----------



## LV4-26

@Aoyama
N'est-ce pas tout simplement une question d'intelligibilité ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tant l'élision que la disjonction étant possibles, l'usage est très fluctuant et les préférences subjectives. Personnellement, je pense que je dis les deux selon le contexte exact. Cela dit, j'aurais tendance à faire l'élision pour _Elsa_ mais moins pour _Eric_, peut-être afin d'éviter que les deux sons [k] ne soient trop proches…

P.S.: En typographie correcte, on emploie l'italique sans guillemets pour citer les titres d'œuvres.


----------



## Deleatur

Aoyama said:


> Vous confondez l'élision avec _de _et avec _que_. La règle de l'élision est bien sûr théoriquement la même, que ce soit avec _de_ ou avec _que_, mais on ne peut pas ignorer le problème de l'euphonie.
> Dans une phrase telle que :
> "je ne pense pas qu'Eric viendra", certaines personnes prononceront bien  "que Eric". Même chose pour Arthur, Isabelle, Irène etc.



_De_ et _que_, même règle... Parler ici d'euphonie est une dérive qui autoriserait à défendre n'importe quel avis, puisque c'est une notion assez subjective...

Par ailleurs, vous semblez confondre oral et écrit : les erreurs de prononciation n'ont pas à être transcrites à l'écrit...

J'aimerais bien que les partisans de la non-élision me citent une source fiable autorisant, par exemple, "que Éric" ou "que Elsa"...


----------



## Deleatur

LV4-26 said:


> J'aurai tendance à éviter l'élision chaque fois qu'un mot "ne représente que lui-même". Comme je ne trouve pas le terme exact pour cela, je vais utiliser des exemples.
> Je pense aux cas où _X _ou _Y_ signifient, en réalité, _le mot X_ ou _le roman intitulé Y_, etc... […]
> _Otorhinolaryngologiste_ est aussi long que _anticonstitutionnellement._


Le terme que vous cherchez est _autonymie _(du moins pour le premier exemple). Et même dans ce cas, l'élision me semble abusive.


----------



## Maître Capello

Deleatur said:


> J'aimerais bien que les partisans de la non-élision me citent une source fiable autorisant, par exemple, "que Éric" ou "que Elsa"...


Selon Grevisse (_Le Bon Usage_, §50).:


> Il y a une certaine  tendance à faire la disjonction devant les noms propres de personnes, surtout après _ que_, notamment lorsqu’ils sont  courts, lorsqu’ils sont homophones d’autres mots, et aussi lorsqu’ils ont des  consonances étrangères :
> _Il y aurait demain  dans un journal que Octave de T… a  tué sa maîtresse_ (Musset, _Conf._, V, 6). — _La porte […] que Ulph  n’avait pas manqué de refermer_ (Sand, _Homme de  neige_, t. I, p. 58). — _De David et […] de  Ingres_ (Baudel., _Curios. esth._, II). — _Il s’agit des brebis  que Aignelet assommait pour les  vendre_ (Littré, _Hist. de la langue fr._, t. II,  p. 38). — _Une assez gentille Vierge de Ottin_ (Flaub., _Voy._, t. I, p. 290). — _Les lettres de Aziyadé_ (Loti, _Aziyadé_, IV, 12). — _Le livre de Unamuno_ (Gide, _Journal_, t. I, p. 549). — _La somme que Eugène […] a reçue_ (ib., p. 375). — […]
> 
> Cette tendance n’est  pas récente : _À la place de Antoine Godeau […] à la place de Amable de Bourzeis_ (Ac.  1694, _Liste de l’Acad.  françoise_).


----------



## Deleatur

Je n'ai jamais considéré Grevisse, réputé pour son laxisme, comme une source fiable...

Mais bon, s'il ne condamne pas cette "tendance" (le terme à son importance), je ne peux guère m'y opposer mais continuerai de penser qu'il s'agit d'une dérive non justifiée :



> Élision de que devant une voyelle ou un h muet. [...] On observe quelquefois que l'élision du e n'est pas faite devant un nom propre par une sorte de retenue respectueuse (_Il n'y a que Auguste_ pour :_ Il n'y a qu'Auguste_). *Cela ne se justifie pas*. (A. Jouette, _Dictionnaire d'orthographe et d'expression écrite_)


----------



## Aoyama

Maître Capello said:


> (...)j'aurais tendance à faire l'élision pour _Elsa_ mais moins pour _Eric_, peut-être afin d'éviter que les deux sons [k] ne soient trop proches…


Oui, c'est un peu ça. Dans une phrase comme "Paul parle mieux anglais qu'Eric", je dirais plutôt "que Eric". Mais nous sommes bien d'accord que la chose est subjective. Le débat ici c'est de reconnaître que si l'élision est la règle, elle supporte des exceptions et donc on se doit de répondre à une question portant sur l'application de cette élision que la chose n'est pas absolue.


Deleatur said:


> Le terme que vous cherchez est _autonymie _(du moins pour le premier exemple). Et même dans ce cas, l'élision me semble abusive.


Merci pour autonymie. Mais, dois-je comprendre que vous êtes contre l'élision dans ce cas ?


----------



## Deleatur

Aoyama said:


> Oui, c'est un peu ça. Dans une phrase comme "Paul parle mieux anglais qu'Eric", je dirais plutôt "que Eric". Mais nous sommes bien d'accord que la chose est subjective. Le débat ici c'est de reconnaître que si l'élision est la règle, elle supporte des exceptions et donc on se doit de répondre à une question portant sur l'application de cette élision que la chose n'est pas absolue.



Il ne faut pas oublier que si on introduit une "exception" subjective à cette règle qui est pourtant limpide, on risque d'avoir des problèmes d'unification insolubles dans un texte. Imaginons la phrase : "Je me demande ce qu'Elsa a fait et ce qu'Éric a dit..."

On pourrait avoir "ce qu'Elsa... ce que Éric" ou "ce que Elsa... ce qu'Éric", etc., sans compter que ça pourrait être l'inverse quelques pages plus loin... Où est la logique ? Quel est l'intérêt ?... Et surtout : qui va trancher ? L'auteur, le correcteur (lequel, s'il y en a plusieurs ?), l'éditeur... ? Bref : quelle subjectivité l'emportera ?


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est un argument. Mais dans mon cas personnel et particulier, je ne ferais pas l'élision dans les deux cas, donc il y aurait quand même une logique ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Deleatur said:


> […] Grevisse, réputé pour son laxisme   […]


Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut-il pas entendre… ou plutôt lire.! 



> Mais bon, s'il ne condamne pas cette "tendance" (le terme à son  importance), je ne peux guère m'y opposer mais continuerai de penser  qu'il s'agit d'une dérive non justifiée.


Ce n'est en effet pas parce que la  disjonction ne  vous plaît pas qu'elle serait incorrecte ou inacceptable. D'ailleurs,  personne ne vous oblige à la faire.! 

Cela dit, quoi que vous en disiez, vous reconnaîtrez que l'élision, avant d'être graphique, est un phénomène purement euphonique  et donc lié à l'oral. Or la grammaire ne s'occupe que de la construction  des phrases et non de leur prononciation. Il est donc logique  qu'elle ne soit pas normative dans ce genre de cas.



> On pourrait avoir "ce qu'Elsa... ce que Éric" ou "ce que Elsa... ce  qu'Éric", etc., sans compter que ça pourrait être l'inverse quelques  pages plus loin... Où est la logique ? Quel est l'intérêt ?...


Ce serait en effet de mauvais style de n'être pas cohérent au sein d'un même ouvrage pour un prénom donné. Cependant, je ne vois vraiment pas où serait le problème de mélanger les deux dans une même phrase avec des prénoms différents tant qu'il y a une certaine logique (même si elle est cachée et forcément subjective). D'ailleurs, la disjonction est bien entendu obligatoire devant les mots commençant par une consonne.; le mélange est donc inévitable (_ce qu'Elsa… ce que Pierre_). Je reconnais toutefois que, dans votre exemple, il serait sans doute malheureux.



> Et  surtout : qui va trancher ? L'auteur, le correcteur (lequel, s'il y en a  plusieurs ?), l'éditeur... ? Bref : quelle subjectivité l'emportera ?


La réponse à cette question est très simple.: puisque tant l'élision que la disjonction sont admises, ni les correcteurs ni les éditeurs ne devraient avoir quoi que ce soit à redire. Le choix en revient donc exclusivement à l'auteur.


----------



## Aoyama

> (...)l'élision, avant d'être graphique, est un phénomène purement euphonique et donc lié à l'oral. Or la grammaire ne s'occupe que de la construction des phrases et non de leur prononciation. Il est donc logique qu'elle ne soit pas normative dans ce genre de cas.


Bien d'accord.


----------



## ganesa2242

Bonjour,

existe-t-il une règle spécifique pour l'utilisation des articles devant un nom propre qui commence par une voyelle, POUR UNE MARQUE ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est une règle que je viens d'inventer ou si elle existe réellement (même si de American Expre** me choque bien éveidemment).

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas précis, je ferais l'élision sans hésiter, mais je ne la ferais pas forcément avec n'importe quel nom propre.


----------



## ganesa2242

Merci pour cette réponse. Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est que sur le site de (d')American Expre** je retrouve "de American Expre**". Ils parlent des mandataires de American Expre**.

Moi aussi j'aurais envie de faire l'élision mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de règle précise. Peut-être qu'il n'y a en pas. J'ai effectivement trouvé une page québécoise qui fournit beaucoup de règles pour les prénoms mais rien pour les marques commerciales.

Merci quand même


----------



## Maître Capello

Si on trouve les deux (élision ou disjonction), c'est simplement que les deux sont possibles et acceptables, même si l'une des deux solutions est généralement meilleure à l'oreille que l'autre.


----------



## ganesa2242

Oui c'est juste, ce n'est pas parce que c'est écrit qu'il faut oublier l'oreille. Je mets l'élision !

Merci !


----------



## securimedeu

on peut d'ailleurs écrire A et prononcer B

la femme d'Adolf (dit)

la femme de Adolf (écrit, surtout si c'est un étranger)


----------

